# New member - IVF (ICSI) waiting to test....



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all,
I was told by a friend about you and I'm glad I've joined. 

I've been trying to conceive naturally since JAN 2010; unfortunately it did not work as 1 tube a bit blocked plus low sperm count / mobility.
Started all visits with NHS back in May 2011.
In the meantime, I underestimated the stress I was going through and I decided to change job. I ended up in awful environment and had to resign before end of probation. 
So, no job + no baby - feeling very down. I started counselling to help me out. 
Finally I managed to start IVF in Feb 2012 (pills/inj): 
1) 05/03 - EC: 16 retrieved, 11 fertilised
2) 10/03 - ET: 1AB plus 3 frozen
Supposed to test on 26/03 but decided to give it a try with CLEARBLUE DIGITAL this morning (20/03 - 10 DPT) and it came out BFN. 
Spoke to the same friend and she says that this test is not as accurate as FIRST RESP so, I don't want to get more depressed and stressed – decided to wait now for the 26th with a FIRST RESP. 

Shall I still hope?
a)I had discomfort in my ovaries as I usually get when my period arrives - can be early pregn sign?
b) I'm taking Cyclogest and Progesterone until HPT - can I still get my period if under medication or does it come just after I stop to take them?

Thanks a lot for any help,
SimoBi


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, SimoBi!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

You are only half way through the 2ww, it is much too early to test. My theory is that the doctors must have told you to wait until the 26th for a reason, the HCG pregnancy levels might not be high enough to be detected on the pregnancy test.

The only symptom I had on my 2ww was period type cramping, and I got a BFP! I was shocked and stunned because I was sure that the old witch was going to turn up! Some of the symptoms that people feel while on the 2ww could be down to the drugs anyway, there is no way of telling. I know how frustrating it is (having gone through 6 2ww's!), I just wish there was one sign that would let us know one way or the other!

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Tubal Factors ~ CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck! I really hope that you get a different result on offical test date.        

Sue


----------



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks Sue!!! Your message is so inspiring! 
I've spent the day looking for posts on the web that could help me to regain hope! I definitely learned that CB digital is not so accurate if your HCG is still low so I bought FR and I will be a "good girl" and wait until next Monday as per original plans  
Xxx
SimoBi


----------



## sammiefitz (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Simobi!
I have not got any advice for you as i am only just starting out on my IVF journey so have'nt experianced 
the trials and tribulations that comes along the way but i really do think Sue is right, the doc's tell you to wait for a reason.. theres no point trying to rush these things, im sure you are nervous about the result but theres no point putting yourself threw all that heartache when its too soon!
Good luck for Monday i hope that it brings you all you wish for    
Sam


----------



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Sam,
Thanks a lot for your message. 
The worst part, so far for me, has been the initial waiting not really the IVF itself - I was so scared about injections, EC and ET but the worst part has probably been the discomfort (not even pain) that i had after EC. That's it. So, looking back, the recommendation I can give is "do not be scared"! You will be so focused on having your baby that you won't mind anything!!! Just do not underestimate the impact that the process can have on you from a psychological perspective and don't feel bad to ask for help - I'm still having counselling, now more important that ever!!

Good luck to you too
Xxx
Simo


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Testing early can give u a false negative as there is not enough HCG in ur body. 

As for signs I only had period like pains and was convinced my AF was hoing to show but luckily for me it didn't and I am now 5 weeks pregnant 

Try and stay strong I know it's hard big your journey is not over yet xxxxx


----------



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks Nicho - I hope I will be able to celebrate next week too. It's so difficult to keep positive


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi ladies, I am so terrified..I have all signs of my AP coming..headache, back pain, sore breast, tummy pain, heavy legs..my 2WW not over yet (HPT due on 26/03)...can't imagine to get them


----------



## sammiefitz (Sep 25, 2011)

Keep positive hunni      
Keeping my fingers,toes and one tube crossed for you xx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

sending you tons of      early pregnancy signs are very similar to af (or so I've been told) xx


----------



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi sammiefiz & wibble-wobble, thanks a lot for your support - I had a nice busy week end with not much time on my own, which was good because I did think les. But now I'm counting down the hours to tomorrow morning - absolutely so scared!!! When I did the pre-test last week my heart was nearly jumping and crashing...so afraid for tomorrow morning..  

FINGERS CROSSED & PRAYING, only thing left to do xxx


----------



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm afraid i have not good news..pink spotting started tonight. Still cramps and heavy legs, definitely AP coming..did cry for the last 2h..testing in less than 10 hours from now..totally hopeless..


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Some people have spotting before  BFP it's not over until the test says so      got my fingers crossed it's going to be good news in the morning


----------



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

Life is cruel - 1st IVF over...BFN


----------

